# How to play DVD files (VOB,IFO,BUP) located on NAS on TV



## Mark St (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi,

I have some old family movies that are stored on a NAS that I would like to play on my television.
I tried some software but most of the movie players do not support DVD files. I tried also VLC but could not use the DVD menu to select different chapters. Is there a player that I could use for this purpose ? 

MacBook Pro macOS 11.6.2 
Ipad 
Samsung Smart TV Q95T
Chromecast
QNAP NAS 

Thanks for your input ! Much appreciated


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Use MakeMKV to put them into mkv containers.


----------



## Carilarc (7 mo ago)

JimE said:


> Use MakeMKV to put them into mkv containers.


Thanks a lot, it has to work out! Actually, I installed Firestick and watch movies on it only. I found plenty of useful tips on this website www.firesticktricks.com/kodi-live-tv-addons.html so I think it may be useful for many. This website provides guides, tips, and overall info about streaming devices.


----------



## oldtreker (Aug 3, 2014)

Type this question into Google search to find some answers. It takes a little more effort but I was able to take video snap shots and record sections of a dvd I had transferred from a old VCR tape. The only problem now is how to convert it so I can sent it via iPhone IOS. Good luck. 
how can i edit video on vlc media player


----------

